# [25.5 VS 26.5 SCALE LENGTH !!!]



## Tritono (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey!,

Hello, Im J.P. from South America.

I need your help.

With much effort I get the money to buy a good seven strings (my first seven). 

Im thinking in get the Horizon FR 7, a new model for this year, is like the NT 7 but with floyd rose. I really like that guitar, but it have a 25.5 scale.

Is it a bad thing? guitars like Schecter have a 26.5 scale length. I understand that the main factor is about the tension in the strings.

I play mainly a whole step down, D to D. 

If choose the right gauge of strings for the 25.5 scale, Do you think that the strings will be loose? 

Please help me!. what scale do you preffer?

You must know this: I only can pay with credit card, and the only shop that allows me to buy with credit card only import ESP guitars. In fact, the only possibilty for me is to buy the guitar that I mentioned, the horizon FR 7. 


Sorry for my english!

Thank you!


----------



## Metalus (Jan 15, 2010)

I own nothing but 25.5" scale guitars but ive played a C7 a couple of times before. I honestly dont feel the difference in scale. I think it would be much more noticeable if it was a 27" or above


----------



## Tritono (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you!

This is the thing:

In my 6 guitar in D, with elixir strings 11 to 49, I feel a little less tension that with normal traditional tuning. Is only a little, but when you do pull offs or hammers is a little more difficult. I miss the little miss tension.

I wondering if with the seven strings maybe it will get more tight. I like big frets, but sincerely, I only can pay with credit card, and the only shop that allows me to buy with credit card only import ESP guitars. In fact, the only posibilty for me is to buy the guitar that I mentioned, the horizon FR 7. 

Is very important to me your guide!

Let me know!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 15, 2010)

I prefer 26.5, its a subtle extra bit of tension that makes it easier for me. 25.5 is fine, though iif I had my way I'd have 26.5 for my 6ers and 27 for my 7s.

I'm sure you'd love the Horizon though


----------



## Tritono (Jan 15, 2010)

thank you!

yeah, that is what make problem to me. i need maybe that little more tension, because i like heavy tunings. but since i have the chance to buy only with credit card in one place, then you said to me that the 25.5 is not a problem? i can live with it?

someone with a seven string with 25.5 that can share his experience?

is the buy of my life :\, im a little worried

thank you for your time!


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 15, 2010)

I didn't know they were making a Horizon FR-7. I would probably buy that over any regular Schecter if you can afford it.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 15, 2010)

Use slightly thicker strings, I've tuned a 25.5 down to G before and it was fine. Quality wise the ESP will blow the Schecter out of the water


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 15, 2010)

I prefer 25.5 to 27".

I find that lead work is much easier for me, especially bends, with the shorter scale. There is nothing wrong with either scale, it's just personal preference. 

This is a tough call for you, not being able to try before you buy...I took a chance when I ordered my KxK, and I wish now that I'd ordered it with 25.5 vs the 27" that I went with.


----------



## Tritono (Jan 15, 2010)

really thank you! thanks for your experiencie and time.

the horizon fr 7 will be release this year. i cant try it before because it will be available from march, and here in chile (my country sucks, the people, dont the nature) dont come good models like that. here in chile there aren't good stock.

so i cant try it before buy, for it im asking to you guys, and your answer make me more relaxed because is very important to me. im not rich, im a worker guy, you understand me, is not easy, not easy to buy something not cheaper and cant try it before buy.

well, nothing to do, i cant buy in other store, i cant pay cash, only credit card, so i will go for the 25.5 then.

if someone can share more experience it will be great for all us.

thank you again for your time!


----------



## Winspear (Jan 15, 2010)

I can assure you your 25.5 will be just fine  The majority of production 7 string models are at 25.5 inch and are very popular. I have one from Ibanez myself and the scale length is fine.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 15, 2010)

The Horizon FR 7 will be a better instrument, both in craftmanship and playability, than any Schecter. My Loomis included. End of story.


----------



## Duke318 (Jan 15, 2010)

I had a 25.5 inch scale hellraiser, but I sold it for a 26.5 inch scale baritone blackjack. I'm always tuned in D-standard. On 25.5 the strings were too loose for really fast tremelo picking and shred stuff. I prefer .11's to .54 gauge.


----------



## Tritono (Jan 16, 2010)

Duke318 said:


> I had a 25.5 inch scale hellraiser, but I sold it for a 26.5 inch scale baritone blackjack. I'm always tuned in D-standard. On 25.5 the strings were too loose for really fast tremelo picking and shred stuff. I prefer .11's to .54 gauge.


 
thanks for your experience and time. that is exactly what i mean. in D to D in 6 strings i feel the strings loose, and that is a bad thing because is more easier and efficient when you have the right tension under your fingers. i use 11 to 49 because is difficult to found elixir hybrid sets here.

the problem is that seems to be that for each tuning are different lengths. for example, I think that in E standardt 25.5 is right, but from D and under I think that 25.5 are loose a little. My dilemma is that I have never tried a guitar with 26.5 and there is not opportunity for now. 

well, i dont know what to do 100%, i will think, keep answer if you have time and experience!

thank you!


----------



## BMU (Jan 16, 2010)

I have two 25.5 Ibanezes and a 26.5 Loomis. I string my guitars 10 - 46 + 59. Where I am I don't often get my hands on a 7th string heavier than a 59 - it might be the same for you in South America. For tuning down to D with that string gauge, the 26.5 is ideal, perfect. On the 25.5 the 7th string is a little more loose.

BUT having said that, you need to keep this in perspective. I don't think it's a make or break thing. The human machine is extremely adaptable, a 25.5 is still completely playable in D tuning. You'll adapt to it and it'll be just fine. Remember most guitars, even 7 strings are 25.5 and a lot of people tune them down. 

I guess what I'm saying is given a choice, for tuning in D, I'd say 26.5 is slightly better. But 25.5 is by no means BAD or anything like that. 
Good luck making your choice!!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 16, 2010)

If you want the "feel" between guitars to be similar use strings gauges one size smaller on the 26.5" guitar. (ex: use 9's instead of 10's)


----------

